# Parking in New Orleans



## talkamotta (Aug 31, 2014)

I considered going to NOLA in March but we are going to the Ozarks and Nashville.  Although I enjoy country music...blues and jazz are my favorite.  Louie Armstrong being one of my favorite of all times.  

So we are doing our annual Florida trip meaning only one week has to be in Florida (Longboat Key).  This year we are including Hilton Head and one year Gatlinburg.  Its usually 3 weeks and we drive from place to place.  

Im thinking of including NOLA and there is some availability in Oct/Nov but I was concerned about the parking.  It seems you pay alot of points for the trade and then pay parking.  How much is valet parking in these places.  Would it be better to either stay outside of NOLA, fly into NOLA and not have a car or bite the bullet and just pay the price?  

Its kind of cheap of me....and where I will pay whatever for somethings...and complain about valet and high parking fees at resorts,  fees to use amenities? and luggage fees are a few at the top of my list of irritations.  (I know waa waa call the wambulance).


----------



## ronparise (Aug 31, 2014)

Most of the timeshares are in the neighborhood of $30 a day. La Belle Maison , club la Pension and the quarter house. Avenue Plaza is the exception at just $12 and it is possible to find parking on the street there. The streetcar stops right in front so you can park the car and forget it


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 2, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Most of the timeshares are in the neighborhood of $30 a day. La Belle Maison , club la Pension and the quarter house. Avenue Plaza is the exception at just $12 and it is possible to find parking on the street there. The streetcar stops right in front so you can park the car and forget it



Ron,
Are there free spots on the street or are they all metered? How long could you leave a car in a free spot before it would be an issue?

Thanks!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 2, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Ron,
> Are there free spots on the street or are they all metered? How long could you leave a car in a free spot before it would be an issue?
> 
> Thanks!



I have no idea.  I paid at the resort. But it's a residential neighborhood. So I assume the rules are different that the central business district and the French quarter

If you are really cheap you can park at the casino and gamble... Heck, if you win they have paid you to park


----------



## dsfritz (Sep 6, 2014)

*parking in NO*

It's not advertised public parking, but you can park in the Tulane Hospital parking ramp.  It's a couple of blocks from Canal st., so you can take the street car from there.  Parking is $6 a day.


----------



## jejones3329 (Sep 8, 2014)

Panda Parking has place on canal st for $7 a day. I used it in May and was pleased. You book /pay online. Think address of lot is 1535 Canal. I was there a week and once there saw no use for car. I am same way on will blow money on some things but don't want it to go for parking.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 9, 2014)

dsfritz said:


> It's not advertised public parking, but you can park in the Tulane Hospital parking ramp.  It's a couple of blocks from Canal st., so you can take the street car from there.  Parking is $6 a day.



Tulane Lasalle shows up on parking.com for $43.75 for the week. Woohoo! I can't reserve the spot for Christmas week yet but it's nice to know there are some very affordable options available.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 4, 2014)

None of the cheaper parking options are available all week probably due to the Saints game on one of the days. I called QH and their parking option which is 1.5 blocks away is $20 per day with in/out privileges. That isn't any more expensive then any other reservation option available.

My previously mentioned Tulane Lasalle garage doesn't actually have a reservation option available once you click the reserve link. It only gives the option to pay $22 for just the Saints game.


----------



## ride2slide (Dec 4, 2014)

*Panda Parking*

I too, have parked all week in Panda Parking several times. To access, you drive past the cruise piers and it's on the left. Best time to get a good spot is after a cruise group clears out and before the next group. When we do cruise, we park the evening before and take the shuttle to the pier.


----------



## JoeMO (Apr 13, 2016)

*Public Transportation*

What about free parking near a public transportation hub or stop?  You can get a 3 day pass for the public transportation for $9.  If I could find a free place to park near a hub or stop, than I could get around real easy and cheap.  The NORTA (New Orleans Regional Transit Auth) gives a good map and information about the system, but does not say anything about parking.  I plan to stay outside of the canal street and main downtown area.  So I would like to drive someplace, park and take public transportation around to the sites.

Any experiences or ideas are appreciated.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 13, 2016)

You could park at Audubon Park. I think it's a walk to the closest trolley stop but it is a free option. I don't think there are any organized parking areas for the public transportation.


----------



## jlf58 (Apr 14, 2016)

What is the closest and or cheapest parking when staying at Quarter House ?






Saintsfanfl said:


> You could park at Audubon Park. I think it's a walk to the closest trolley stop but it is a free option. I don't think there are any organized parking areas for the public transportation.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 14, 2016)

Fletch said:


> What is the closest and or cheapest parking when staying at Quarter House ?



I park at the garage around the block for the contracted $20 per day rate.


----------



## Greg G (Apr 14, 2016)

I've done the same as what Saintsfanfl has done (use the contracted $20 some a day for parking)

Greg


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 14, 2016)

If you are going to use your car for 1-2 days out of a week and you want to park for cheap. I would park on the street in the Garden District. Then take the trolley back into the FQ.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 14, 2016)

We just returned from NOLA and parked for $7.00 for the entire week. This is what we did!  We parked at Harrahs off of Convention Dr, I think it is called. Across from the mall. If you get a casino gambling card, and gamble 30 minutes per day, it's free for that day. So, we played the 2 cents machines very, very slowly. In between pushing the button for 1 line for 2 cents, I was looking at emails on my phone. Some days we would come out ahead, others we lost a dollar or two. After 30 minutes, wait about 5 minutes before you check your card in the machine that tells you the status of your card. It will tell you that you have gambled enough for free parking that day or you need another minute or so. We walked so much every day, that walking down to Harrahs and spending 30 minutes a day was no big deal.


----------

